# Cougar Sighted In Tennessee!



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Aug 25, 2008)

I've been notified by John Lutz, dir. of The Eastern Puma Research Network in Maysville,Wv that recently an individual in Chattanooga, Tn. got another game cam photo of two Mtn. Lion near the Georgia line. The other day i was talikin to a friend in Morristown Tn and his friend who owns several hundred acres on the greene co line saw 2 cougar cross his rural farm rd in front of him recently. I was at a birthday party last night in Sevierville and a friend told a story of a guy last year catching what he thought was a large house cat and wasn't sure what to do with it. Upon further examination it was quickly determined that the cat was a young cougar and it put up a hell of a fight when they tried to release it into the wild again. In the 70's the GSMNPS determined through field study that there were at least 75 cougar residing in the national park.FYI


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 26, 2008)

Good news! The cats are back!

Here's a map of some confirmed sightings:

http://www.easterncougarnet.org/southeast.html


----------

